#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  What is Google Pagerank?

## dcciie251

Google Pagerank is the technology implemented by Google to rank a website according to its quality. A website can be rank into 1-10. 10 as the highest. Pagerank are being updated quarterly. Note I quoted quarterly because almost every 3 months Google updating its datacenter. But it really depends on Google when will be the next update of the Google PageRank. Can you give other reasons What is Google Pagerank?

See More: What is Google Pagerank?

----------


## johnnybellion

PageRank relies on the unique nature of the democratic web by using its vast link structure as an indicator of the value of an individual page. In essence, Google interprets a link from page A to B as a vote of the page, a page for page B.

----------


## alvisnally

Google PageRank is probably one of the most important algorithms ever developed for the Web.With billions of absolute pages and millions of pages generated every day, the search issue in the Web is added circuitous than you apparently anticipate it is. Also, PageRank relies on the uniquely democratic nature of the web by using its vast link structure as an indicator of an individual pages value.

----------


## Mallory

PageRank is only one of numerous methods Google uses to determine a pages relevance or importance.
   Google interprets a link from page A to page B as a vote, by page A, for page B. Google looks not only at the sheer volume of votes; among 100 other aspects it also analyzes the page that casts the vote. However, these aspects dont count, when PageRank is calculated.
   PageRank is based on incoming links, but not just on the number of them  relevance and quality are important (in terms of the PageRank of sites, which link to a given site).
   PR(A) = (1-d) + d(PR(t1)/C(t1) +  + PR(tn)/C(tn)). Thats the equation that calculates a pages PageRank.

----------


## Chloe Taylor

The authority of a page with in the search engine is called as its page rank....

----------


## hello doctor

PageRank is only one of numerous methods Google uses to determine a pages relevance or importance.

----------


## Chloe Taylor

> PageRank is only one of numerous methods Google uses to determine a pages relevance or importance.



Surely that's what page rank is as taught to me.... Well done, thanks for posting, you point of view.....

----------


## scarerosey

Google page rank is a most important part of Google page page rank is used to give rank to the display page.Google pagerank is used to page visibility higher than other page.

----------


## Gawkroger

its all related to the part of SEO as through more regular and latest updates to increase the traffic of sites and get the higher ranking of it

----------


## Min1a1k1shi

PageRank is what Google uses to determine the importance of a web page. It's one of many factors used to determine which pages appear in search results.
Page Rank Checker is a completely free service to check Google page rank instantly using our online page rank check tool or a small pagerank button.

----------


## ggicollegeindia

Page Rank :  It is a link analysis algorithm use by Google to measure popularity and relevance of web pages based on different technical factors. Popularity is measured as other sources start referring to you and link back to your content.

----------


## abdou2403

*For you all,

I NEED shape2earth plugin for Google rarth ,  could anyone help to find unlockcod.
Shape2Earth Globe can be used to capture georectified snapshots of Google Earth.


PLEASE HELP*

----------


## abdou2403

Hereafter a very useful application to capture georeferenced images from google earth.



Shape2earth globe 1.0.0.4 plugin for Google Earth 7.0.3.8542

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Unfortunatly, you have only 10 captures allowed in the Demo version.

For unlimitted captures, It Needs Unlock code.

Could anybody help the forum to find solution for this Unlock Code PLEASE PLEASE 

I found a a dead link in mediafire indicating the solution, 
(**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) in the page: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


that is to say that's the solution has been found,Please share.See More: What is Google Pagerank?

----------


## abdou2403

hi;

WHAT ARE THE METHODS USED TO GEOREFERECE GOOGLE EARTH IMAGES.


Could anyone help please.

----------

